# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Wo ist die Wurst

## schorschilia

http://direktdownload.funpot.net/Bir...tzt_suchen.pps

ich lach mich kaputt  ::

----------


## pit

Bei Klick auf den Link kommt die Meldung: Der Link ist veraltet!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Richtig, Pit. Vielleicht lacht sich Schorschillia deswegen kaputt.

----------


## schorschilia

::  das ist ist natürlich sowas von peinlich. - zu meiner Ehrenmeldung muss ich sagen, dass ich nach dem Posting den Link auf *SiamOnline* noch einmal gecheckt habe; da hat es noch gefunzt.
habe die Webside heute noch mal abgerufen.....nicht mehr vorhanden. schade; der war echt gut. o.k. zum Wochenende halt ein anderer.....

http://nogula.bei.funpot.net/d.php?i...775f59caa&l=de

gruss schorschilia

----------


## schiene

als ich es mir ansah funktionierte es auch noch.
Bestimmt hat der @pit das Internet kaputt gemacht ::

----------


## schorschilia

::  böser, böser pit...

----------


## pit

Meine Frau sagt auch immer, ich würde alles kaputt machen.  ::   Ich schwöre, ich wars nicht!

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

Frauen haben immer Recht  ::   da nützt kein "schwöre..."  :: 

schorschilia wünscht allen ein schönes Weekend

----------

